# Spouse



## nkall (Apr 25, 2012)

I am an Indian doing research in Germany. Recently I got married and my husband is also an Indian. I want to invite my husband with spouse visa. So I just want to know whether I can bring him here without changing my surname.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

You do not have to change your surname when married in Germany. You will need a valid and in Germany accepted marriage certificate for his visa application though.


----------



## RaisingExpats (Apr 27, 2012)

You will have to get your marriage certificate/license translated to German through an official translator. They should have links to those on this website. Good luck.


----------



## nkall (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you so much Seb* and Raising experts.


----------

